# UFC 67 Crocop vs Sanchez



## EternalSpringtime (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is something you can watch. Enjoy.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that.  The fight went about how I thought it would.  I'm surprised that Sanchez decided to stand toe to toe with Filipovich.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Feb 4, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Thanks for posting that. The fight went about how I thought it would. I'm surprised that Sanchez decided to stand toe to toe with Filipovich.


 
Yeah. It's not wise to face a K1 fighter in a standup position, especially Mirko!.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought Eddie Sanchez was not only overmatched but definately was coached poorly.  He should have tried to close and get it to the ground rather than staying up and moving.  Doing that he only tired himself and played into Mirko's greater stand up game.  By the time he attempted a takedown he was already gassed.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 4, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I thought Eddie Sanchez was not only overmatched but definately was coached poorly.  He should have tried to close and get it to the ground rather than staying up and moving.  Doing that he only tired himself and played into Mirko's greater stand up game.  By the time he attempted a takedown he was already gassed.



He went for that takedown because you know that he didn't want another kick to his leg...


----------



## kenpower (Feb 6, 2007)

Crocop vs Sanchez video download: 
http://www.meedao.com/


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 6, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Thanks for posting that.  The fight went about how I thought it would.  I'm surprised that Sanchez decided to stand toe to toe with Filipovich.



He didn't stand toe to toe; he backpedaled the enitre time.  It didn't take Sanchez long to realize "what the heck am I doing here"


Sanchez was just lucky it was the Octogon and not a ring so he could keep circling back.  In a square ring, Crocop would've cornered him and killed him much earlier.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 7, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> He didn't stand toe to toe; he backpedaled the enitre time. It didn't take Sanchez long to realize "what the heck am I doing here"
> 
> 
> Sanchez was just lucky it was the Octogon and not a ring so he could keep circling back. In a square ring, Crocop would've cornered him and killed him much earlier.


 
True, dat.  At the very beginning, it looked like he was going to mix it up with Cro Cop, but I think Mirko changed his attitude really quick.  

Man, those leg kicks!!!  I can't wait until they start landing on Tim Sylvia!!!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 9, 2007)

those kicks sounded like baseball bats knocking them out of the park.....ouch!


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 9, 2007)

Can only imagine his manager telling him about this one...

So Eddie, You heard Crocop signed with the UFC right?

Well, they don't think they can really sell him yet as most UFC fans have never heard of him, they can't even show a highlight real that has anything but him fighting for the competition.

So basically they need a guy to introduce him, and what he can do.  Get his name known a little and get some highlights that take place in the Octagon.

Suprise!  I got a fight lined up for you, this is your big shot!  Don't worry, your undefeated, you got a shot


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 9, 2007)

I think i can almost see eddie mouth the words "oh my god, that hurt", after Mirko landed the first hit.
I also think it was good acting on Eddie's part to appear so ticked off at losing the match.
More Cro Cop!


----------

